# NoFap



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

*NoFap® 2016: Start the year right!*















Masturbation and Pornography will destroy you. Start the year right with NoFap®. There are tons of support sites around the internet that you could join, nevertheless I've decided to bring this up again for people in this forum who want change in their lives. We have several testimonies regarding this and you would be amazed on how it has helped out so many people. I urge you to join NoFap® and start ridding yourself of the old wrong practices that you have been indulging yourself into that would lead to your self-destruction.

One of our brethren has gained new powers all thanks to NoFap®.





Gold Jacket Luke knows what's up. 
Muhammad ali: "I didn't masturbate for 2 months and it channeled my sexual energy to ascertain myself into my life. This made me unbeatable in the ring."





https://www.reddit.com/r/NoFap/
www.nofap.com

Download the new NoFap® app available for Android and iOS.

We have our very own group here in SAS and you are very much welcome to join: The NoFap Fraternity

Join NoFap® now and achieve transcendence.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I prefer to think of it as No, Fap.

If you've got nothing better to do, why not fap?


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

Why not? It's healthy and it helps you release tension. >


----------



## Never-To-Be-Seen-Again (Aug 15, 2015)

now that you remind me...

*opens new tab*


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

indielife said:


>


lol..... nice approprioate pic.... Bil Cosby is in a lotta trouble right now... if the camera would now pan down a bit... LOL

gotta love how setolac actually has the registered trademark symbol next to the nofap... as if it was actually marketable LOL


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Yeah alright, I'm in.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

we're talking just jan 1st right? I'm in.


----------



## mark88 (Sep 22, 2014)

Abstaining from PMO really helps. It inceases your confidence and self-worthiness. My longest period of Nofaping has been 146 days last year. Now i'm on my 25th day...... Yet making promise like this it's even for me really above my shoulders!


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Do your part to help end these annoying threads. [Staff edit]


----------



## findyourself (Aug 8, 2012)

I would love to stop watching porn. As it is, I only watch about 10 minutes of it like once every week. 

But masturbation is one of the only releases I have from this stress and frustration. If there's anything that can help me stop, it's God. 

He knows me better than I do.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Never gonna stop unless a girl save me.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

KILOBRAVO said:


> gotta love how setolac actually has the registered trademark symbol next to the nofap... as if it was actually marketable LOL


Hey, if you can get people to pay good money to inject a deadly toxin *into their face* just to prevent normal and harmless signs of aging, then you can sell them anything given the right pressure. Often, pushing something involves shaming and/or comparing to other people negatively, and NoFap here is no different.


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

it's easy to say , hard to do , what do you do at 3:00 am when you have a hard on so bad you can't sleep ? or when you go to a hotel in freaking Dubai ! and hear your western hotel neighbors moaning for you ?! they even advise husbands of pregnant wives to fap , so it's definitely not a sin , i agree that most those who post amateur porn are twisted sick perverts who only do that to get more girls , worse than them are their so called wives and gfs who agree show all their belongings to the internet , but what do you do if you can't release the tension ? everyone knows that you gonna release in your sleep if you don't really "fap" ...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm going to try nofap, sex with gf and see how that affects my libido.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

Haha, "get a grip on life". That cracked me up. 

I can't take people seriously who are not even mature enough to call it masturbation. "Fap" is not a word. It sounds ridiculous.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I wanna see how long I can go in 2016 without watching porn.

Lets see if I can go at least 5 days.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

nubly said:


> I'm going to try nofap, sex with gf and see how that affects my libido.


A lot of people do that and report very good results. Just remember to do it seriously, watching porn and stroking your dick but stopping before you cum is NOT nofap. Too many people **** up by doing that and then say they didn't have any results.


----------



## bluehog9 (Nov 25, 2015)

Where a campaign like this one would really come into play is if you have something like POIS...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I only see it helping if you are too obsessed with porn and waste too much of your time masturbating. I'll try to spend more of my time on productive things, but I don't think completely quitting is necessary. Good luck to the others trying though. It's good to challenge yourself and strengthen your willpower.


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

I'll start the year right...handed, that is.


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

These threads crack me up..

The only benefit for me is that I'm on limited internet and this no porn/fap would keep me from going over.

Also, is there not studies out there that show certain types of porn and masturbating help increase testosterone and increase aggression? I've never read them but just heard about them. If true then wouldn't someone with SA want to wicky wack to porn?


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

naptime said:


> These threads crack me up..
> 
> The only benefit for me is that I'm on limited internet and this no porn/fap would keep me from going over.
> 
> Also, is there not studies out there that show certain types of porn and masturbating help increase testosterone and increase aggression? I've never read them but just heard about them. If true then wouldn't someone with SA want to wicky wack to porn?


Why would someone want to increase their own aggression?


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

LawfulStupid said:


> Why would someone want to increase their own aggression?


Aggression is what people with SA lack in their attitude. We're more on the timid side. On the other hand the extroverted confident people have an aggressive go get 'em attitude.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

naptime said:


> Aggression is what people with SA lack in their attitude. We're more on the timid side. On the other hand the extroverted confident people have an aggressive go get 'em attitude.


And they're the ones who end up hurting others with inconsiderate, selfish or just malicious treatment.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm still fap free this year.


----------



## InFlames (Nov 20, 2015)

What a joke this thread is. Yeah supply me with a hot girl every night and I will do your No Fap....smh


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Anyone else been reported for troll posts yet? Yeah...this thread and its supporters are a JOKE.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

jsgt said:


> Anyone else been reported for troll posts yet? Yeah...this thread and its supporters are a JOKE.


Dude why the **** do you have to attack us? Can't you just leave us alone if you don't like that topic, no one's forcing this on you, you're clicking this and deciding to be antagonizing. That's not okay.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Dude why the **** do you have to attack us? Can't you just leave us alone if you don't like that topic, no one's forcing this on you, you're clicking this and deciding to be antagonizing. That's not okay.


Welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Count me in bro!

Right hand prepare to be lonely!


----------



## Ape (Sep 27, 2014)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Dude why the **** do you have to attack us? Can't you just leave us alone if you don't like that topic, no one's forcing this on you, you're clicking this and deciding to be antagonizing. That's not okay.


Yup, some people just like to piss all over people's birthday cake. But hey man, the icing is still just as sweet either way!

I've been doing this for a while. I find that I perform much better during sex, and have a lot more concentration when I do my math-related work. I went from "doing it" multiple times a day to not even doing it all.

Its definitely great willpower training, if anything.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Fouled up today. Going to start again tomorrow.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Ape said:


> But hey man, the icing is still just as sweet either way!


That's not icing...


----------



## tcv (Mar 2, 2010)

For me, any longer than 2 weeks or so and it gets quite hard (pun intended) to continue nofap but in that short time I see benefits so I'll give it another try.


----------



## InFlames (Nov 20, 2015)

And how much would rape go up if everyone did this?


----------



## tcv (Mar 2, 2010)

How much would rape rise if people _stopped_ watching porn and masturbating...right...


----------



## Ape (Sep 27, 2014)

LawfulStupid said:


> That's not icing...


Either way, yum! >


----------



## Nernef (Nov 21, 2015)

10 days and counting and no orgasm and I'm actually starting to feel positive benefits, less anxious and more focused! It's been a tough few days especially, but my chaff marks are starting to fade and I feel it's harder and more invigorated. Ideally I'd like to last until I have sex with a willing female, but there is probably more chance of a unicorn appearing in my garden than that happening!


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

NoFap® will lead us to our salvation. It has been nearly 2 weeks. Stay strong my brethren.

I've observed a couple of nay-sayers and nonbelievers posting nonsense in this thread. This is expected and the abhorrence being manifested in the tone of their posts can be partly explained by how something that they choose not to fully understand thus being discombobulated by it has made them behave like this.


----------



## NuthinSimple (Jul 5, 2015)

**** this bull****!


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Start the year "right"? How about no.


----------

